# JBL Ferropol



## Richard2510 (17 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I have some JBL Ferropol liquid fertilizer, and I can't for the life of me remember how often I'm supposed to add it to the tank.  I think it's weekly, but don't want to start pouring it in willy-nilly   

Help please   

Cheers

Richard


----------



## planter (17 Nov 2009)

10ml for 80 litres weekly , But I would imagine you would add it according to how much uptake (plant biomass) you have.


----------



## Richard2510 (17 Nov 2009)

Thank you


----------



## chris1004 (22 Nov 2009)

Richard2510 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I have some JBL Ferropol liquid fertilizer, and I can't for the life of me remember how often I'm supposed to add it to the tank.  I think it's weekly, but don't want to start pouring it in willy-nilly
> 
> ...



Hi Richard,

No need to be embarrassed by it at all, I used to use Ferropol with reasonable success until coming on this forum and finding out how to mix dry fertilisers which are much better and a fraction of the cost. If you learn how to mix your own ferts then to mix an equivilant Â£5 bottle of Ferropol wil set you back at a rough guess about 20 pence. Thats a serious saving one can spend on the finer things in life like beer.  

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Bluamber313 (18 Feb 2020)

chris1004 said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> No need to be embarrassed by it at all, I used to use Ferropol with reasonable success until coming on this forum and finding out how to mix dry fertilisers which are much better and a fraction of the cost. If you learn how to mix your own ferts then to mix an equivilant Â£5 bottle of Ferropol wil set you back at a rough guess about 20 pence. Thats a serious saving one can spend on the finer things in life like beer.
> 
> Regards, Chris.


Hi do you have a link to learn how to mix my own. I 2 use ferropol. Sorry to drag up a old post. Thanks


----------



## ian_m (18 Feb 2020)

Bluamber313 said:


> Hi do you have a link to learn how to mix my own. I 2 use ferropol. Sorry to drag up a old post. Thanks


https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/dry-salts/chelated-iron-13-2-50g.html


----------

